# Aquascape No.3 - ADA 45P



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

That looks so familiar.... I can't quite remember but that is a great looking scape. What kind of glue did you use for the rocks?


----------



## ua hua (Oct 30, 2009)

Very nice scape again. You have a good eye for making nice layouts. That little rock in the middle is kind of distracting though. Other than that I look forward to seeing this grow in.


----------



## mot (Sep 17, 2011)

FlyingHellFish said:


> That looks so familiar.... I can't quite remember but that is a great looking scape. What kind of glue did you use for the rocks?


Thanks....no glue used. Just stacked.

Bump:


ua hua said:


> Very nice scape again. You have a good eye for making nice layouts. That little rock in the middle is kind of distracting though. Other than that I look forward to seeing this grow in.


You are spot on. That rock was a place holder for the sand path. I ran out of energy and didn't do the detail work in the middle of the scape yet.


----------



## mistuhmarc (Oct 1, 2013)

I like how you can just simply pull out another aquascape so quickly. Every single one looks amazing as well .


----------



## mot (Sep 17, 2011)

Still have some tweaking to do but hardscape is close to done now. I feel like the tall reddish rock right back corner has some funny points on it. Might have to nip them off with a pliers. Path needs a little bit more bend to the left in the front.

Feedback welcome.


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

Very cool, where did you find the awesome rocks?


----------



## mot (Sep 17, 2011)

shift said:


> Very cool, where did you find the awesome rocks?


Thanks. They are Ohko stone. I purchased them about 4 years ago and received about 6 or 7 larger stones. The size and shape were difficult to work with so I took a chisel and hammer to them to create better shapes for aquascaping. Ohko stone breaks apart really easily and you can get some nice shapes with a bit of practice.









Before the hammer - the tank is 36" long for a size reference









After the hammer


----------



## mot (Sep 17, 2011)

After looking at this photo I Moved some of the small rocks already on the back left and back right to fix some holes I didnt like. Ill probably play with the detail of the cave. Seems a bit big right now. Need my UG to fill in now. I think the path is looking pretty good.


----------



## mot (Sep 17, 2011)

Update on this tank. Ive been really busy at work and haven't had much time to work on the tank. I need to tweak the rocks as Im not happy with some of the placement after some shifting and falling. I screwed up the depth of field on this photo as well and am too lazy right now to do it again.

[


----------



## mot (Sep 17, 2011)

I broke this aquascape down yesterday and have setup No. 4.


----------



## ChadRamsey (Nov 3, 2011)

your a talented man Mot.

you never cease to amaze


----------

